

I need help scaling (profitable from day one) - joshmlewis

So I've had a hidden gem in my pocket that no one knows about.  I stumbled across a problem and found a way to meet the needs and from day one I was profitable.  It netted over 2k the fist month with little, trivial effort.  I know it can be made bigger and scale on a much bigger scale.  I only put in limited time and money and was profitable and have never lost money.<p>It's not a need that absolutely no one has done nothing about, but there's not a solution for the majority of people that is efficient, friendly, and usable.<p>It leverages physical and virtual sides of things.  I know it can be taken farther with the right help.  I'm looking for a technical founder that is familiar with business or a business guru that can help me take it to the next level and make some serious cash.  I'm young, ambitious, and I work hard.  I hope you can say the same (with the exception of young.)  Email me if you'd like to have a chat.  Email is in the profile.  I can't think of a better group of people to ask.
======
adir1
Read carefully and reflect: [http://www.quora.com/Where-can-I-find-a-
technical-co-founder...](http://www.quora.com/Where-can-I-find-a-technical-co-
founder-to-help-build-a-social-search-company)

That said - if there are actual money involved, it becomes more realistic of a
negotiation

